# presentation of tybes of pumps



## eng-hsk82 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني ارفع لكم اليوم ملفي باور بوينت عن المضخات ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3mmwzjm3y2b/presentation tybes of pumps.rar

و لا تنسونا من خالص دعاكم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام 
شكرا ملف قيم


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الملف القيم بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## م/وفاء (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الملف القيم


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
من شخص رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## بشير احمد البشير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررر:78::73:


----------

